# Time to make the leap?



## nealjpage (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's time to try my own C-41.  Has anyone used the Arista C-41 liquid kit from Freestyle?  Fairly good quality/ease of use, or am I just digging my own grave here?


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 2, 2006)

Any takers?


----------



## Jeff Canes (Apr 2, 2006)

i think there is only one other member doing color, seen to recall him being in the UK too


----------



## redneckdan (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm doing E-6, not really that hard, just a big chemistry experiment thats all.  Give 'er a try.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Apr 10, 2006)

I've only used the Jessops Photochem stuff until now which is very easy to use and seems to tolerate small temperature changes.

I have some different stuff on order (I forget the name!) and can let you know how that turns out.

C41 really isn't that hard. Like Redneckdan says, it's just a chemistry experiment. Stick to the times & temps & you'll be OK. If you want to try experimenting just keep accurate notes you can refer back to.


----------



## chorleyjeff (Apr 12, 2006)

I use Paterson C41 chemicals.
Very easy to use. 
Can vary temp but time needs adjusting as with B/W.
Temp is only critical for the 3 to 4 minutes of developer time.
Go on - do it.
Cheers
Jeff


----------

